# Madenzucht?



## Vocki2006 (20. April 2001)

kann ich mir Maden selber züchten?? und wenn ja, wie genau??
(weiß wer von euch, ob man mit einem Futterkorb auf Reinaken fischen kann und wenn ja wie und mit welchem Futter??(Futter müsste billig sein, bin nähmlich ein armer Schüler)angle aber für mein Leben gerne!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















(ps: please help me)fishing is life[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Vocki2006 am 20-04-2001 um 18:52.]


----------



## Case (20. April 2001)

Nimm ein Sieb mit einer Maschenweite, wo die
Maden grad so durchkriechen können. Da legst
einen toten Fisch rein. Darunter hängst
eine Plastiktüte mit etwas Sägemehl. Die
Maden die sich bilden kriechen durch das Sieb
und fallen in die Tüte. Wenn Du richtig Ärger willst, dann machst Du das auf der Terasse oder Balkon. Besser ist aber, Du 
sammelst am Wasser paar Pfandflaschen auf,
und kaufst Dir Deine Maden vom Pfand. So
in der Art kauf ich meine Köder.
Alle Wohlgerüche dieser Welt wünscht
Case

------------------
Besser ein Kilo in der Pfanne, als zehn Kilos 
"drangehabt"


----------



## tdonat (21. April 2001)

Ottisready du kleines Ferkel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber Vocki, LASS DAS MIT DEN MADEN, DAS KANN AUCH IN DIE HOSE GEHEN (das würde jetzt wieder zu Ottisready passen)Die Idee von Case ist gut und bald kommt ja auch Dosenpfand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die Maden kosten für ein kleines Paket bei meinem Angelladen gerade ne 1,50 DM! Die kannste dir nicht leisten?Naja, wie gesagt lass das lieber mit den Maden züchten!

------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil





 tdonat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Studenten sind Menschen


----------



## ottisready (21. April 2001)

Hi Vocki.
Drei Wochen den Intimbereich nicht waschen.
Dann gaaanz vorsichtig die Vorhaut zurückziehen.
Oder einmal in der Biotonne nachsehen.Oh nein tu Dir das Madenzüchten nicht an.
otti                
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ------------------
 Auf Hoher See und vor
 Gericht sind wir alle
    in Gottes Hand[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ottisready am 21-04-2001 um 00:59.]


----------



## holstentrinker (23. April 2001)

Ich glaub mit der deutschen Einheit ist wohl die Madenzucht verboten aber: pass auf
1. nur bei gutem sonnigem Wetter legst du für ca.3-4 Stunden 500 gr. Fleisch (egal was)
an einen Platz wo die Fliegen sich so richtig austoben können. Einschnitte in das Fleisch beschleunigen die Sache.
2. man kann die Fliegeneier nach erfolgreicher Eiablage auf dem Fleisch sehen
----sind welche da musst du unbedingt eine weitere Eiablage verhindern d.h. abdecken
Ich habe immer einen großen Blumentopf mit
Loch am Boden genommen und dann das Fleisch mit Sand abgedeckt. Unter dem Blumentopf mußt du unbedingt ein Gefäß stellen (am besten mit Sägespäne) in dem die Maden wenn 
sie im Blumentopf rumkrabbeln , reinfallen.
Das abdecken mit Sand ist deshalb damit keine weitern Fliegen die Eier ablegen können. Nur so werden die bereits gelegten Maden groß und fett.
Nach ca. 4-5 Tage hast Du Maden vom Feinsten
ps: Es gibt Angler die schwören auf Maden 
die auf Leber gezogen wurden.der holstentrinker


----------



## tdonat (24. April 2001)

@Holstentrinker
Sollen die Maden den besser sein als die "normalen" Maden????

------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil





 tdonat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Studenten sind Menschen


----------



## wolf (24. April 2001)

Hi,Maden kann man auch längs der Autobahn sammeln. Oft liegt da ein plattgefahrener Hund oder so rum - die sind viel besser als die gekauften, besonders die mit den langen Haaren. 
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von wolf am 24-04-2001 um 11:44.]


----------



## Franky (25. April 2001)

Ahaaaa! Jetzt weiß ich auch, weshalb in den Verkehrsnachrichten immer gesendet wird "Fußgänger auf der A... Bitte äußerste Vorsicht!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Hauslaigner (1. Juni 2001)

Hi Ottisready,Mahlzeit Du kleines Ferkel!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Durst ist grausam!!


----------



## Dude (1. Juni 2001)

@ottisready:
Ehrlich gesagt ist mir Deine Antwort etwas zu deftig, vocki2006 hätte sich sicherlich auch eine etwas fundiertere Antwort gewünscht, dieses Niveau muss doch wohl nicht sein, oder ?


----------



## Hauslaigner (1. Juni 2001)

Servus Dude,immer locker bleiben, etwas Spaß muß schon sein, sonst ist das Leben gar so langweilig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Durst ist grausam!!


----------



## Franky (4. Juni 2001)

N&acute;abend.... 
Also, ganz ehrlich - Madenzucht muß man sich nicht antun!! Es sei denn, man hat ein 1000 m² Grundstück mit einer 2 m² Hütte am äußersten Rand ohne Nachbarn!!! Der Geruch von verwesendem Fleisch ist derart penetrant und "ekelhaft", daß es fast mehr Wert ist, als ein Liter Maden im Laden kostet!!!
Von daher hat Otti nicht ganz unrecht...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## TinkaTinka (6. Juni 2001)

Hai !Na die Zucht ist wohl wirklich eine schlimme Sauerei, aber da die Maden aus dem Laden desinfizeirt und was weiß ich noch alles werden, fangen die " BIOMADEN " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oft wesentlich besser-----trotzdem -----ich werds nie wieder tun.Gruß Achim


----------



## hecht24 (7. Juni 2001)

Der Geruch von verwesendem Fleisch ist derart penetrant und "ekelhaft", daß es fast mehr Wert ist, als ein Liter Maden im Laden kostet!!!


----------



## Obelix5885 (20. Juni 2001)

muhahahah maden züchten fressen die dinger dann den ganzen brocken fleisch ???
uhaaaaaaa jezt weiss ich warum die so komisch knacken wenn ich sie aufspiese.
zu den Lebermaden : kann mann denn nicht auch gekaufte maden mit lebertran oder mit ner leber abreiben ??

------------------
Grüsse Obelix


----------



## Franky (20. Juni 2001)

Hi Obelix,das kann schon passieren, daß ein kleinerer Brocken von Maden aufgefuttert wird. Was meinste, wieviel Eier Fliegen da rein legen, und wie verfressen die Viecher bei 25° C sind!! Da verpuppen die sich innerhalb von Tagen; daher werden die bei Deinem Händler des Vertrauens ja auch immer schöööööön kühl gelagert, damit sie sich länger halten.
Mit Leber abreiben ist wohl eine Sisyphus-Arbeit - und völlig unnütz. Es geht dabei wohl eher darum, die Leber zu fressen und somit eine besondere Duft-/Geschmacksnote zu hinterlassen.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## ottisready (26. Juni 2001)

Hi Vocki
Das Thema scheint ja immernoch interessant zu sein und darum will ich Dir die neueste Methode der Madenzucht nicht vorenthalten.Ich habe demletzt im Fernsehn eine mediziniche Sendung gesehen, in der mit Maden schlecht - heilende Wunden behandelt werden, und das mit überwältigendem Erfolg.
Man gibt Fliegeneier in die Wunde und die Maden fressen dann das faule Fleich.
Haben die Maden ihre Arbeit erledigt werden sie weggeworfen.Du brauchst im Grunde also nur einen Onkel mit einem  `Offenen Bein`. Ich hoffe, daß ich Dir auch diesmal wieder helfen konnte und TDONAT, HAUSLINGER und insbesondere auch DUDE mit mir zufrieden sind.













ottisready
Schreibsklave von www.dorschfestival.de
    ------------------
 Auf Hoher See und vor
 Gericht sind wir alle
    in Gottes Hand[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ottisready am 26-06-2001 um 00:10.]


----------



## ottisready (26. Juni 2001)

Hi Havkat
Gut, gell?
Ottisready





 [2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ottisready am 26-06-2001 um 02:22.]


----------



## havkat (26. Juni 2001)

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## wolf (29. Juni 2001)

Mann Ottis!MACH den Mund ZU - 
sonst fliegen dir die Brummer ins Hirn...NIIIIICHT!!!!Zu spät. Schade


----------



## ottisready (3. Juli 2001)

Sorry WOLF
Ich werde mich bessern.
Versprochen!!!
OttisR.





















------------------
 Auf Hoher See und vor
 Gericht sind wir alle
    in Gottes Hand[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ottisready am 03-07-2001 um 01:08.]


----------



## wolf (3. Juli 2001)

ooch, Ottis.Schade


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. Juli 2001)

Ja ottis bessere dich,sonst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so einige Sprüche von dir sind 
ja auch ganz schön geschmacklos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Der Dorsch1


----------



## havkat (4. Juli 2001)

Hey ottis!
Wie jetzt.....bessern?
Mach bloss kein Sch..ß!!
Das Ding mit der "Mobilen Madenzucht" war doch ein echt konstruktiver Beitrag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von havkat am 04-07-2001 um 14:20.]


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. Juli 2001)

Ne professionelle Madenzuchtanlage kostet etwa 2 mille und wirt mit verottetem Fleisch betrieben (kein Witz). Müssen echt super Gerüche bei entstehen...

------------------
Gruß Carpcatcher2001 und tight lines


----------



## Dok (7. Juli 2001)

...da kann man doch auch einfach warten bis irgendwann mal ein toter Hase am Straßenrand liegt..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;q

------------------
*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Anglerboard und Mitglied der IG-Angeln***
***Moderator Privat-, Laber- und Bugforum***


----------



## Istvan (7. Juli 2001)

No no Dok!See the Ottis!
He´s ready!
Made for mades!Ready for Mades!

------------------
Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










?
Mfg Istvan


----------



## cyrip (25. Juli 2001)

otti, ich hab den Bericht auch gesehen... die Maden Fressen den Eiter aus den "offenen Wunden" und lassen das gesunde Fleisch in Ruhe... sind ja bloß aasfresser die kleinen


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. Juli 2001)

Äh,wenn ich mir so vorstelle,ich habe eine 
offene Wunde und da krabbeln die kleinen
Tierchen rum.Die fressen sich dann auch noch satt.Ich würde denken ich bin schon Tot und 
am verwesen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## holstentrinker (22. August 2001)

@ tdonatdie maden auf leber sind gelblicher als die von anderem fleisch.
aber glaubt mir--> ich habe in meinem leben 
schon maden gezogen das waren eigentlich  schon regenwürmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













holstentrinker


----------



## Hummer (22. August 2001)

Tja, ob tdonat diesen Eintrag lesen wird?
Schon ewig nichts mehr von ihm gehört.
Schade eigentlich!Petri!Hummer


----------



## Max300 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

versucht es mal mit mist der stinkt nicht so und da sind mehr drinnen       bei mir klappts


----------



## Khaane (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



Max300 schrieb:


> versucht es mal mit mist der stinkt nicht so und da sind mehr drinnen       bei mir klappts



Habe gehört, dass der Mistgeruch an den Maden die Fische abtörnen soll 

Man soll lieber menschliche Fäkalien zur Madenzucht nutzen.


----------



## Pinn (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Was ist eigentlich die maximale Wiederaufwärmzeit für AB-Themen? Achteinhalb Jahre scheint mir schon sehr rekordverdächtig zu sein, denn viel länger gibt es AB ja noch nicht. |uhoh:

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ben-CHI (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Schon ne super lange Zeit, aber ich muss gestehen das ich über die mobile Madenzucht schon schmunzeln musste.

Von daher gibts da von mir ein #6 an den Trööt-Archeologen der das Ding ausgegraben hat...


----------



## Student (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die maximale Wiederaufwärmzeit für AB-Themen? Achteinhalb Jahre scheint mir schon sehr rekordverdächtig zu sein, denn viel länger gibt es AB ja noch nicht. |uhoh:




Ob das Fleisch von damals noch immer auf dem Balkon steht? Dann sind jetzt sicher einige Maden herangewachsen  :q

Wobei: Mittlerweile ist der Threadersteller sicher schon mit der Ausbildung oder dem Studium fertig und kann sich die Maden kaufen #6


----------



## gizmo_cool (1. März 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Den fressen bestimmt schon seine eigene Maden


----------



## Wäger (7. März 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

SErvus!

Ich würde im Wald nach totem Wild suchen,das Wild dann in einen Vogelkäfig sperren, Eimer drunter und dieses dann 3 Tage in der Sonne hängen lassen!

Klappt super!


----------



## JoseyWales (10. März 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

super dass das nochmal rausgekramt wurde....hab schon lange vor die Madenzucht mal zu probieren und werd das demnächst in Angriff nehmen...wenn Interesse besteht dokumentiere ich das dann hier im Strang...


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. März 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



Wäger schrieb:


> SErvus!
> 
> Ich würde im Wald nach totem Wild suchen,das Wild dann in einen Vogelkäfig sperren, Eimer drunter und dieses dann 3 Tage in der Sonne hängen lassen!
> 
> Klappt super!


 
Prima! Gehen auch tote Katzen? Die liegen hier am Straßenrand öfter mal so rum. Um die Ecke ist ein Tierarzt, den werde ich mal fragen. Der hat bestimmt auch tote Rottweiler und Minischweine im Angebot (Ein Hund = 10 Liter Maden...)

Aber mal ernsthaft: Ich habe früher auch versucht, Maden selbst zu züchten, mit Fischresten, Hack, Geflügel und wasweißichwas...
Lasst die Finger davon! Es stinkt zur Hölle, man holt sich Fliegen und wer weiß was für´n Mistgetier ran! Nachts kommen die Ratten und die Nachbarn zeigen einen an....#d
Dann lieber kaufen, sooo teuer sind Maden nun auch wieder nicht. Und man erspart sich einen Haufen Ärger, Gestank und Ungeziefer....


----------



## JoseyWales (11. März 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Neu Wulmstorf...Oh...ein Nachbar )))))


----------



## BigEarn (12. März 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Prima! Gehen auch tote Katzen? Die liegen hier am Straßenrand öfter mal so rum. Um die Ecke ist ein Tierarzt, den werde ich mal fragen. Der hat bestimmt auch tote Rottweiler und Minischweine im Angebot (Ein Hund = 10 Liter Maden...)
> 
> Aber mal ernsthaft: Ich habe früher auch versucht, Maden selbst zu züchten, mit Fischresten, Hack, Geflügel und wasweißichwas...
> Lasst die Finger davon! Es stinkt zur Hölle, man holt sich Fliegen und wer weiß was für´n Mistgetier ran! Nachts kommen die Ratten und die Nachbarn zeigen einen an....#d
> Dann lieber kaufen, sooo teuer sind Maden nun auch wieder nicht. Und man erspart sich einen Haufen Ärger, Gestank und Ungeziefer....




Fischreste, Hack und Jefluegel sind auch nicht optimal. Sehr gut sollen sich hingegen frische Wildschweinkoepfe eignen #6


----------



## sunshine90 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

:vich finds ekelhaft. einige kommentare hier sind schu ganz schön verschärft!

wir haben es allerdings auch schon ausprobiert.
mein tipp: hundefutter aus der dose!
funktioniert spitzenmäßig #6


----------



## etaz2 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

ich hab tränen gelacht beim lesen des threads!

ich leg mir ne mobile madenzucht zu... oder such an der autobahn nach toten hunden.


----------



## Tobi94 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Hab gestern beim Säubern des Kaninchenstalles Maden im Mist gefunden...
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen...?


----------



## Kampfler (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Mahlzeit,
hier auch mal ein altes Madenzuchrezept aber bisher nur im Sommer probiert: Man nehme zwei Konservendosen, größentechnisch muss eine der Dosen in die andere reinpassen.

Die große Dose Deckel ab, kleine Dose Deckel ab und mit nem Bohrer ein paar Löcher in den Boden gejagt.

In die große Dose etwas Sägespähne gestreut, dann die kleine Dose mit dem gelochten Boden nach unten in die große Dose gestellt und ein ordentliches Stück Harzer Käse reingsteckt.

Das ganze dann an ein sonniges Fleckchen gestellt (möglichst bei dreißig Grad im Schatten) und einfach eins, zwei Tage stehen lassen.

Wenns zur Ernte geht am besten ne Klammer auf die Nase, das Käse Dösli am gaaaanz langen Arm aus der großen Dose nehmen und entsorgen, in der großen Dose mit der Sägespähne sollten sich dann jede Menge Maden befinden:m

MfG
Kampfler


----------



## Fischer95 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

gibt es vielleicht mittlerweile eine Neue art Maden zu Züchten


ich hätte einen kübel mit sägemehl und mist genommen eine dose maden rein und dekel drauf
und warten bissie sich immer weiter vermehren und man Ernten kann


----------



## stefano89 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Junge, Maden sind keine fertigen Tiere...schon klar oder?
Maden werden irgendwann zu Mücken, und dann sind se weg. Das bringt rein garnichts, wenn du ,,Maden sähst´´. Glaub ned, dass Mücken standorttreu sind^^
Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass das ganze gezüchte nichts bringt. Viel Sparen kannste damit nicht, Maden sind nicht teuer. Spart doch lieber an anderen Sachen...


----------



## Esox-Paddy (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



Franky schrieb:


> N&acute;abend....
> Also, ganz ehrlich - Madenzucht muß man sich nicht antun!! Es sei denn, man hat ein 1000 m² Grundstück mit einer 2 m² Hütte am äußersten Rand ohne Nachbarn!!! Der Geruch von verwesendem Fleisch ist derart penetrant und "ekelhaft", daß es fast mehr Wert ist, als ein Liter Maden im Laden kostet!!!



das glaub ich allerdings auch xD
ich würd mir das nicht antun wollen


----------



## KHof (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Aber die Idee maden zu sähen hat was!
Angler wissen eben über die Zusammenhänge in der Natur mit Bienchen und Plümchen Bescheid!

Klaus


----------



## Nolfravel (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Das ist dann ein neuer Madenstamm, die sogenannte "Poppmade":vik::vik:
> 
> Ich brech zusammen:m:m:m


 

Ich jetzt auch:q:q:q

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Tüdde (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Dazu sag ich jetzt nix...

Aber an alle, die sich über die hohen Obstpreise ärgern:
Einfach einen Blumentopf nehmen, Erde rein, ein bisschen wässern und eine Orange rauflegen - nach ein paar Wochen sollte man ein kleines Bäumchen haben und nach einem Monat sollte man die ersten Orangen ernten können...|bigeyes


----------



## Sterni01 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Hab gestern beim Säubern des Kaninchenstalles Maden im Mist gefunden...
> Muss ich mir Sorgen machen...?



Sei froh , meine Frau hat heute beim Füttern unserer Kanickel 6 Junge entdeckt !!!
Völlig unerwartet. Nun muß trotz Tierärztlicher Aussage, doch ein Bock zwischen den Zippen sein !
Oh mein Gott, hoffentlich wirft nicht noch Eine !!! 
Wir wollen nach Norwegen zum Angeln, und wer soll die füttern ????

Deine Maden im Streu sind keine Fleischmaden !
Wir haben die auch. Im Sommer noch häufiger.
Wenn du diese Maden auswachsen läßt, bekommen sie hinten einen Langen Schwanz und können sogar unter Wasser / Gülle einige Tage überleben.
Wie genau die Dinger heißen, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Auf alle Fälle kann man sie nicht zum Angeln verwenden, da sie zu klein sind.


----------



## frank 0815 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Mal Spaß beiseite mein Dänischer Vermieter "langsam schon eher Freund" auf Fünen sagte zu mir: Das beste was du machen kannst ist einen Kartoffelsack nehmen, eine Tode Katze rein, paar Meter ins Meer laufen, Sack an einen Holzpfahl über das Wasser nageln und innerhalb von ein paar tagen ist das ein guter Platz für Meerforellen. Das hätte in seiner Jugend immer gut gefunzt.:q
Aber gut leider habe ich nicht immer ein paar tote Katzen im Koffer wenn ich in Urlaub fahre.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Sterni01 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Mein lieber Schwan, ich mach mir echt Sorgen um die Zukunft unserer Jugend.



:c:c:c

Un sffas sol meiner Rehnte erabeiden !!! |kopfkrat


----------



## bigcalli (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Junge, Maden sind keine fertigen Tiere...schon klar oder?
> Maden werden irgendwann zu Mücken, und dann sind se weg. Das bringt rein garnichts, wenn du ,,Maden sähst´´. Glaub ned, dass Mücken standorttreu sind^^
> ...


 
Wir reden hier von Maden nicht von Tubifex^^

Fliegen legen Eier ab die werden zu Maden ....


----------



## Sterni01 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Junge, Maden sind keine fertigen Tiere...schon klar oder?
> Maden werden irgendwann zu Mücken, ...



Ich lach mich schlapp !!!


----------



## KHof (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Sterni, das sind die Larven der Dungschwebfliege (Mistbiene). Die ist auch nicht standorttreu und man kann warten bis man schwarz wird, da kommen keine Fleischmaden raus.

Allerdings wenn man lange genug wartet und dann schwarz ist haben die Erben Maden genug.

Klaus


----------



## Sterni01 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



KHof schrieb:


> Sterni, das sind die Larven der Dungschwebfliege (Mistbiene). Die ist auch nicht standorttreu und man kann warten bis man schwarz wird, da kommen keine Fleischmaden raus.
> 
> Allerdings wenn man lange genug wartet und dann schwarz ist haben die Erben Maden genug.
> 
> Klaus



Hmm...
Die Dinger habe ich hier noch nie gesehen. Aber warum gibt es die hier Sommer wie Winters ?
Ob die durchs Futter eingeschleppt worden sind ?

Auf alle Fälle ...Danke ! #6


----------



## heinmama (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Hallo,

das mit den Madenzüchten sollte man wirklich nur außerhalb der Reichweite aller Menschen machen. Früher habe ich einen Blumenpot mit Fleisch in einem Baum über dem Wasser gehängt so das die rauskrabbelnden Maden ins Wasser fielen, und somit Fische angefüttert wurden. Aber der Geruch ist wirklich zum :v. Diese Methode wendet man wirklich nur in menschenleeren Gegenden an.

Viel Spaß noch beim Züchten.

Gruß Heinmama


----------



## Anglerjugend (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Hab ich auch schon gehört... n toten Fisch an den Fleischerhaken und dann an den Baum oder irgendwas gehängt nach n paar Tagen hast du nen gut angefütterten Angelplatz.#6


----------



## Gohann (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Habe mir nicht das ganze Thema durchgelesen. Für alle, die es mal versuchen wollen ein Tipp von mir! Geht mal zu einem Fleischverarbeitungsbetrib. Der Duft, der euch aus den Abfalltonnen entgegenschwebt ist in verdünnter Form derjenige, der bei der Madenzucht entsteht. 

Guten Appetit
Gohann:v


----------



## Lostparadise (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Ich habe das mal vor ein paar Jahren versucht.... Egal ob das Päckchen Maden 5€ kostet, ich werde es nie mehr machen:q:q


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Ich geb Stefano recht, aus der sicht von Terraristik gesehn genau das selbe.
Eine Zucht lohnt einfach nicht, weder was geld angeht, noch der zeitaufwand.
1L kostet ja auch glaub 6 EUro oder so.
Das geld sollte man schon haben.
Und wer will sich die arbeit machen stinkende Maden aus irgendeinem Brei herauszusuchen.
Der geruch der beim ganzen entseht ist einfach zum :v
Die im Handel sind ja recht geruchsarm.
Ein freund hats auch getestet, allerdings mit Fleischfliegen, er hatte seinen Garten nichtmehr betreten wollen wegen dem gestank von 2 Kg gammelden Fleisches und der vielen maden.
Grüße


----------



## west1 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

*Maden züchten *

Maden züchten ist eigentlich ganz einfach!

Mann nehme einen kleinen Eimer 5Liter oder so, bohrt ringsum ca. 5 cm über dem Boden Löcher rein
Der Eimer wird nun mittels einer Schnur oder sonstigem an einem Balken oder sonstigem am Schuppen, oder Gartenhäuschen im Schatten unter einen Dachvorsprung gehängt.

Jetzt brauchen wir noch einen zweiten größeren Eimer, dieser wird mit trockenem Sägemehl ca. 5cm hoch aufgefüllt und direkt unter den an der Schnur hängenden Eimer gestellt.
Nun ist zumindest die Madenzuchtstation fertig!

Zum Züchten selbst legt man nun Fleischstücke (Fisch geht auch) in den hängenden Eimer.
Nach ein paar Stunden schaut man nach ob schon Fliegen ihre Eier abgelegt haben, ist dies geschehen kann man das Fleisch mit etwas trockenem Sägemehl (hemmt einwenig die Geruchsbelästigung) abdecken.
Nach ca. 2 Tagen werden dann die ersten Maden durch die Löcher auswandern und in den unteren Eimer fallen.
Dort kriechen sie schön durchs Sägemehl, werden trocken gelegt und können ausgesiebt werden.
Nach ein paar Tagen wird der Inhalt vom oberen Eimer entsorgt und neu aufgetankt,
im unteren Eimer wird ab und zu das Sägemehl ausgetauscht.

So gibt’s in der wärmeren Jahreszeit immer frische Maden und Caster.
Das ganze richt zwar ein bisschen ist aber auszuhalten, eine olle Pampe gibt das ganze aber nicht!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> ...Ein freund hats auch getestet, allerdings mit Fleischfliegen, er hatte seinen Garten nichtmehr betreten wollen wegen dem gestank von 2 Kg gammelden Fleisches und der vielen maden.
> Grüße



Die Maden zum Angeln werden alle auf Fleisch oder Fisch gezüchtet und entstammen hauptsächlich von einer dieser drei Fliegenarten, je nach Madensorte u. Lieferant:
- Fleischfliege (Sarcophagidae)
- blaue Schmeißfliege (Calliphora vomitoria), oft auch als Blaue Fleischfliege bezeichnet, wegen ihrem blaumetallisch schimmerndem Hinterteil
- Totenfliege (Cynomya mortuorum), bringt die größten Maden und das Muttertier ist der blauen Schmeißfliege zum Verwechseln ähnlich

Es handelt sich bei den letzt genannten Arten um welche, die der Gattung der Schmeißfliegen zu zuordnen sind(Calliphoridae).

Pinkies kommen von den Goldfliegen (Lucilia sericata), jene hyperaktivern schnellen Biester, mit grünmetallisch schimmerndem Hinterteil.

ENDE der Biostunde! :q


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Man dankeschön unterricht, dabei hab ich doch wochenende|gr:
Ne aber dankeschön, in der Terraristik gibts ja auchnoch Terfly's wie die normal heißen keine Ahnung, allerdings züchtet man diese auf Haferflocken,Milchpulver,Sojamehl und Bierhefe.
Ohne Fleisch stinkt das auch schon genügend.^^
Also Pinkies sind wohl wirklich zu klein, benutze die meist zur aufzucht meiner Fangschrecken.Auf den Haken sind die wohl nich gut zu kriegen, die normalen dicken fetten Maden also irgendwelche Fleischmaden kosten aber dennoch nur 1 EUro für über 100 Tiere und in größerer menge natürlich nochmals wesentlich billiger, daher finde ich es eben dennoch nicht wirklich praktisch diese zu Züchten.^^
Grüße


----------



## Celtic-hero (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Wenn ich  mir das noch länger hier durchlese komm ich wirklich bald in versuchung das auszuprobieren. ^^


----------



## Sterni01 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

@ West1
Dein Prinzip ist gut, aber es geht noch besser !

Auf den oberen Eimer einen Deckel drauf, mit einem 8 - 10 mm Loch. Das Loch finden die Fliegen schon, und es stinkt bei weitem nicht so !

In den unteren Eimer Sand / Kies einfüllen, und den ebenfalls mit Löchern versehen. Dann nen 3. Eimer mit Sägemehl drunter.

Wichtig ist auch noch: Je fetter das Fleisch, um so fetter auch die Mädchen ! :q :q :q
Fisch bringt da nicht viel, besser ist ungeräucherter Speck, Nackenfleisch !!!


----------



## wusel345 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Solltet ihr abgehärtet sein oder eure Nachbarn nicht mögen, macht es wie ich früher mal. Einmal und nie wieder! 

Hochsommer, 2 leckere Schweinschnitzel morgens 1 Stunde lang in die pralle Sonne gelegt. Anschließend Eimer drüber und weiter bruzzeln lassen. 7 heisse Sonnenstunden später: Eimer angehoben .... hätte von dem Gestank fast :v und wäre fast aus den Latschen gekippt, Wäschelklammer auf die Nase und unter größten Atemproblemen Maden aufgesammelt. Polizei und Feuerwehr, die von den Nachbarn wegen Verdacht auf verwesende Leiche gerufen wurden, beschwichtigt und wieder ab bestellt (großzügige Spende an die Kaffeekassen der beiden Institutionen) :q. Nachbarn zum späteren Grillfest eingeladen. Dann konnte ich Angeln gehen. 

Gruß, RÜdiger


----------



## potter (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Nachbarn zum späteren Grillfest eingeladen. Dann konnte ich Angeln gehen.
> 
> Gruß, RÜdiger



Aber aus ärger über die Polizei & Feuerwehr den Nachbarn die "vorbehandelten" Schnitzel angedreht... :g:m


----------



## wusel345 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

:q:q:q

Das mit der Polizei, Feuerwehr und den Nachbarn war ein Joke, aber ich habe mir wirklich auf diese Art und Weise mal Maden besorgt. Ich mache es nieeeeee mehr wieder. Dieser infernalische Gestank !!!! :q

Großes Anglerehrenwort !!!


----------



## stefano89 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Leute, sry für meine nicht ganz so gelungene Ausdrucksweise. Es is schon klar, dass es Fliegen werden, jedoch differenziert man das bei uns eigentlich nie wirklich...für mich ist das eigentlich immer das selbe 
Bei mir is das alles ein und das selbe Mückenpack^^
Naja, wenigstens für ein paar Lacher gesorgt...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*



stefano89 schrieb:


> ...
> Bei mir is das alles ein und das selbe Mückenpack^^
> Naja, wenigstens für ein paar Lacher gesorgt...



Mückenpack? Nee, neee,|znaika: Mückenpack ist das eigentlich ganz u. gar nicht, denn Mücken sind die stechende, blutsaugende(Weibchen)Variante von Fluginsekten, zum Teil auch als Schnaken bekannt.#:


----------



## stefano89 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Ich hab doch gesagt, dass mir das klar ist. Was daran, Sensitivfischer, hast du denn nicht verstanden?
Also mal gut mit der Lehrstunde...


----------



## Fischer95 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Madenzucht?*

Erstmal danke für eure guten tipps 

aber bitte keine Sorgen um die Jugend machen, natürlich
weiss ich, dass Maden keine fertigen Tierchen sind 

ich dachte mir das mit dem Kübel und mit Mist und Sägemehl nur so weil ich einmal Maden gekauft habe die ziemlich nach Mist und Stall gerochen haben


----------

